# We're missing some guys....



## Gologit (Feb 7, 2012)

Where's all the Montana and Idaho crew lately? Working? Big poker game? Jail?


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 7, 2012)

All of the above. . . At the same time!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL...I figured as much.


----------



## slowp (Feb 7, 2012)

I think it is lambing season? :liquor:


----------



## madhatte (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh snap, I daresay Slowp wins this round.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, Paw Paw just got that new house, so I'm sure they're still unpacking.

John lives up Haywire Gulch, so the telegraph lines are most assuredly needing repaired, once they get the roaming band of wild Indians under control. 

Cody has had the flu 

Sam is working out of town falling on that nasty mistletoe job.

Pat got laid off from his falling gig, bought a little dozer and is working his own job.

And me, well I'm sitting here wondering if I can find ya a set of panties to go with that cute stickered Mac T you got? :msp_flapper:


----------



## Gologit (Feb 7, 2012)

slowp said:


> I think it is lambing season? :liquor:



That's probably okay for the midgets among them but some of those boys are too tall for lambs.

And I sure can see the way this thread is headed. :msp_wink:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 7, 2012)

slowp said:


> I think it is lambing season? :liquor:



That's a low blow. . . Lambing isn't for another two weeks. :msp_angry:


----------



## madhatte (Feb 7, 2012)

This board has the best gang o' yokels ever. Ain't even jokin'.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 7, 2012)

At what age does the rite of passage take place from lamb to mutton?


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 7, 2012)

How are all you coastal wankers fairing? I see Kukifornia hasn't been shaken in to the ocean by the wrath of God yet, Washington isn't flooded (completely). . . And Oregon, well -- we won't mention that bunch of turd burglar's.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 7, 2012)

bitzer said:


> At what age does the rite of passage take place from lamb to mutton?



Well, ya gots to soften them up with the "Stick of maturity". . . Then they gets all tenderized like.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 7, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Well, ya gots to soften them up with the "Stick of maturity". . . Then they gets all tenderized like.



Ahh huh. I was wondering is someone would sign my card.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 7, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> How are all you coastal wankers fairing? I see Kukifornia hasn't been shaken in to the ocean by the wrath of God yet, Washington isn't flooded (completely). . . And Oregon, well -- we won't mention that bunch of turd burglar's.



The Governor of Kali is ramping up the taxes on everything so bad that God won't even send us rainclouds out of fear of rain taxes. This next summer water rates will skyrocket so much that we will conserve water so much that the price of water will have to go up more due to conservation. Wildland fires will be a problem this summer so that means fire taxes like we have in SC County will pop up everywhere. State parks are closing because we don't pay eneough taxes so special Park taxes will go into effect. The Parks will still close. Kali also has something like 175,000 inmates and spends over 10 BILLION on prisons alone.

Oh and the Ninth Circus Court just overrode the will of the voters and OKed gay marriage. Legislation by litigation.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 7, 2012)

2dogs said:


> The Governor of Kali is ramping up the taxes on everything so bad that God won't even send us rainclouds out of fear of rain taxes. This next summer water rates will skyrocket so much that we will conserve water so much that the price of water will have to go up more due to conservation. Wildland fires will be a problem this summer so that means fire taxes like we have in SC County will pop up everywhere. State parks are closing because we don't pay eneough taxes so special Park taxes will go into effect. The Parks will still close.
> 
> Oh and the Ninth Circus Court just overrode the will of the voters and OKed gay marriage. Legislation by litigation.



:jawdrop:

Well ####!

I'll bring the spud bar, you bring the trencher, and maybe we can lever the ##### into the ocean ourselves!


----------



## OregonSawyer (Feb 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> . . . And Oregon, well -- we won't mention that bunch of turd burglar's.



:msp_mad:

Hey now!!

If I wasn't so brain fried from studying Physics and Calculus for the last 8 hours I would come up with something witty as my reply.

Instead, I'll just take it in stride 

With regard to what madhatte said; this is hands-down my favorite place to drop by and read in what little spare time I have!


----------



## lfnh (Feb 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> How are all you coastal wankers fairing? I see Kukifornia hasn't been shaken in to the ocean by the wrath of God yet, Washington isn't flooded (completely). . . *And Oregon*, well -- we won't mention that bunch of turd burglar's.



busy manufacturing bio-degradable cardboard road culverts


----------



## Gologit (Feb 8, 2012)

2dogs said:


> The Governor of Kali is ramping up the taxes on everything so bad that God won't even send us rainclouds out of fear of rain taxes. This next summer water rates will skyrocket so much that we will conserve water so much that the price of water will have to go up more due to conservation. Wildland fires will be a problem this summer so that means fire taxes like we have in SC County will pop up everywhere. State parks are closing because we don't pay eneough taxes so special Park taxes will go into effect. The Parks will still close. Kali also has something like 175,000 inmates and spends over 10 BILLION on prisons alone.
> 
> Oh and the Ninth Circus Court just overrode the will of the voters and OKed gay marriage. Legislation by litigation.



Yup...the weather people (who haven't had much to do this winter) are starting to use the D-word...drought. Soon we'll start hearing the dreaded WR phrase...water rationing.

And...we voted on a fire tax increase yesterday for our area. We voted yes. The way it's looking I'll probably make enough on fires this year to pay for it.

Maybe this should be in the Whining Thread. :msp_smile:


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey you bunch o #### talkers, we're finally getting moved in (pics of the new saw shop shalt be up soon) got a few rabbits too (hey, atleast they're not sheep) and have been working full time so life is pretty good right now


----------



## slowp (Feb 8, 2012)

2dogs said:


> The Governor of Kali is ramping up the taxes on everything so bad that God won't even send us rainclouds out of fear of rain taxes. This next summer water rates will skyrocket so much that we will conserve water so much that the price of water will have to go up more due to conservation. Wildland fires will be a problem this summer so that means fire taxes like we have in SC County will pop up everywhere. State parks are closing because we don't pay eneough taxes so special Park taxes will go into effect. The Parks will still close. Kali also has something like 175,000 inmates and spends over 10 BILLION on prisons alone.
> 
> Oh and the Ninth Circus Court just overrode the will of the voters and OKed gay marriage. Legislation by litigation.



That would explain this:

Dozens of unwanted California Chihuahuas sent to Seattle | Local & Regional | Seattle News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KOMO News


----------



## Gologit (Feb 8, 2012)

slowp said:


> That would explain this:
> 
> Dozens of unwanted California Chihuahuas sent to Seattle | Local & Regional | Seattle News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KOMO News



That's great! After we get rid of the unwanted dogs can we start sending you other unwanted things? Like some of our people? How 'bout some of our politicians? Some of our really hot summer temperatures and a good dose of polluted air? We have thousands of career welfare recipients and people working phony disability shucks, too. I'll bet they'd love Seattle.

This may be the start of a real good trend!


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 8, 2012)

slowp said:


> That would explain this:
> 
> Dozens of unwanted California Chihuahuas sent to Seattle | Local & Regional | Seattle News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KOMO News



Chi-hua-huas were very popular a few years ago all over Cali. But like most things down here people got tired of them and abandoned them like they were a beanie baby. Or a baby. (A friend of mine's 15yo daughter has her 1 yo son up for sale. Yes it is legal.) Many pit bulls have suffered the same fate, abandonment. (Pit bulls are associated with drugs). 

In addition it usually costs well over $200.00 to adopt a dog from a shelter. Shelters "rescue" dogs then kill them, all with my tax dollars. We are a throw-away society.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 8, 2012)

Roma said:


>



Hell yeah I like that Gadsden
Cool house mang, what's the R-factor on that ##### :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 8, 2012)

Roma said:


> Depends on how much hay you stuff in your clothes



those damn coasties'll be along in a minute with some more sheep jokes. I mean, Jesus, it's not like we're from the Dakotas or Wyoming or even the east side of the mountains. I have most of my teeth, no facial scabs, rarely beat my wife, and don't have 1500 antelope in my front yard :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## paccity (Feb 8, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> those damn coasties'll be along in a minute with some more sheep jokes. I mean, Jesus, it's not like we're from the Dakotas or Wyoming or even the east side of the mountains. I have most of my teeth, no facial scabs, rarely beat my wife, and don't have 1500 antelope in my front yard :hmm3grin2orange:



you guys up there are ok i guess , the lack of oxygen from the altitude probably explains a few thing though.


----------



## slowp (Feb 8, 2012)

I worked with a heavy accented guy from West Dakota. Or, as he pronounced it, West Dasota. I believe the Sidney/Froid area? He had some good slips in terminology. On a field trip discussing cutting all the dying lodgepole...We need to sodomize the stand. (sodimize instead of sanitize). Were those Froidian Slips?

"The computer moninor is broken."

"Fly up one of those wet drippy things."--on a fire, ordering a wet drippy thing..I can't think of the name either. 

There were two pages of terminology that were kept by his co-workers and sent to where ever he transferred to. It was done in good humor, and we carried on the tradition. The guy was good to work with and actually liked to spend time in the woods. Another saying from him? "A man can never have too many refrigerators."

Now go out and check up on those sheep. Take a Chihuahua with you.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 8, 2012)

slowp said:


> I worked with a heavy accented guy from *West Dakota*. Or, as he pronounced it, West Dasota. I believe the Sidney/Froid area? He had some good slips in terminology. On a field trip discussing cutting all the dying lodgepole...We need to sodomize the stand. (sodimize instead of sanitize). Were those Froidian Slips?
> 
> "The computer moninor is broken."
> 
> ...



By God, that's a new one on me


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 8, 2012)

Roma said:


>



Does the other side of that flag say, "SOS"? :biggrin:

BTW, we'll send you more supplies before the river ice leaves so we don't have to do an air drop.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 8, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Chi-hua-huas were very popular a few years ago all over Cali. But like most things down here people got tired of them and abandoned them like they were a beanie baby. Or a baby. (A friend of mine's 15yo daughter has her 1 yo son up for sale. Yes it is legal.) Many pit bulls have suffered the same fate, abandonment. (Pit bulls are associated with drugs).
> 
> In addition it usually costs well over $200.00 to adopt a dog from a shelter. Shelters "rescue" dogs then kill them, all with my tax dollars. We are a throw-away society.



*W. . . T. . . F?????* :msp_ohmy:

Get out now. . . Before they take you body too!!


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Does the other side of that flag say, "SOS"? :biggrin:
> 
> BTW, we'll send you more supplies before the river ice leaves so we don't have to do an air drop.



Yessir
50 lbs. of beans
50 lbs. rice
40 lbs. Pemmican
15 lbs. sugar
mirrors, beads, blue cloth, knives, and copper kettles for trade goods and whatnot


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 8, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> those damn coasties'll be along in a minute with some more sheep jokes. I mean, Jesus, it's not like we're from the Dakotas or Wyoming or even the east side of the mountains. I have most of my teeth, no facial scabs, rarely beat my wife, and don't have 1500 antelope in my front yard :hmm3grin2orange:



Sorry bout all them sheep jokes! No, not really but it is funny how any time we are talking about "those people" the conversation always come back to sheep. I guess I'd be mad too if people were making jokes about my family.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 8, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Sorry bout all them sheep jokes! No, not really but it is funny how any time we are talking about "those people" the conversation always come back to sheep. I guess I'd be mad too if people were making jokes about my family.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Feb 8, 2012)

A friend of mine wrote a song about trying to adopt a dog. He was at a bluegrass festival, and had been drinking beers a bit. He is a banjo player, and looks the part. So, he and another guy started over to a burger place, to get some food in their tummies. They saw 3 cars, full of little dogs in crates. He said there were righteous women standing and holding some of the little dogs. He proceeded to go over and talk to the righteous women. They informed him in a righteous manner that they had just "rescued" the dogs. 

My friend is a Dog Talker. He says he is not a whisperer, he prefers to talk to dogs in a normal voice. He says if he wasn't married, he'd have about 40 dogs. Dogs take to him. He and his wife live out in the middle of the woods, no neighbors, with elk, deer, and cow poop for dogs to roll in. It is a dream place for dogs. They have taken care of all my dogs at times, out on their place and my dogs have acted like they were on vacation. I take The Used Dog out there so my friend can get a Lab fix. He has been a Lab guy but they downsized to a little Schnauzer. 

He offers to take a dog off their hands--a terrier type. He likes terriers. They are affronted and point out that he is a complete stranger. They know nothing of his background. They take the dog away and tell him he can apply for adoption at the humane society. 

He told me the story and I said those women had prevented a dog from going to the ultimate dog friendly place. Probably the best home ever.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 8, 2012)

Roma said:


> We've also heard talk of this thing called "soap", please put some of that in there, would like to give it a try



20 bars soap, check
don't use it on yer buckskins tho


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 8, 2012)

slowp said:


> A friend of mine wrote a song about trying to adopt a dog. He was at a bluegrass festival, and had been drinking beers a bit. He is a banjo player, and looks the part. So, he and another guy started over to a burger place, to get some food in their tummies. They saw 3 cars, full of little dogs in crates. He said there were righteous women standing and holding some of the little dogs. He proceeded to go over and talk to the righteous women. They informed him in a righteous manner that they had just "rescued" the dogs.
> 
> My friend is a Dog Talker. He says he is not a whisperer, he prefers to talk to dogs in a normal voice. He says if he wasn't married, he'd have about 40 dogs. Dogs take to him. He and his wife live out in the middle of the woods, no neighbors, with elk, deer, and cow poop for dogs to roll in. It is a dream place for dogs. They have taken care of all my dogs at times, out on their place and my dogs have acted like they were on vacation. I take The Used Dog out there so my friend can get a Lab fix. He has been a Lab guy but they downsized to a little Schnauzer.
> 
> ...



Meh, dog adoption is getting ridiculous. Background check, "facility" checks, income checks.

Had a buddy that wanted a Weimaraner, he had to fly back east and stay with the breeder (on his dime), so they could interview him. Then he had to pay $1,200 for the dog, and pay to get the dog back here. He also had to provide proof of income, pictures of his "facilites", etc.

I think it's easier to adopt children. . . Or buy them according to Kookafornia laws. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Meh, dog adoption is getting ridiculous. Background check, "facility" checks, income checks.
> 
> Had a buddy that wanted a Weimaraner, he had to fly back east and stay with the breeder (on his dime), so they could interview him. Then he had to pay $1,200 for the dog, and pay to get the dog back here. He also had to provide proof of income, pictures of his "facilites", etc.
> 
> I think it's easier to adopt children. . . Or buy them according to Kookafornia laws. :msp_sneaky:



I agree, my dog is coming from the Mountain Trader and costing less than 75.00
They do make it harder to adopt a damn mutt than adopting a child
Also, I'll be damned straight to hell before I give a red cent to HSUS, bunch of anti hunting/trapping bastards
and another ####in thing: they don't even have any decent dogs to adopt anymore, if you go to their webpage and look under "adoptable dogs" it's just a bunch of ####in pitbulls (if spotted within range of my house and not on a leash, well, I just start shooting and figure it's self defense)


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Meh, dog adoption is getting ridiculous. Background check, "facility" checks, income checks.
> 
> Had a buddy that wanted a Weimaraner, he had to fly back east and stay with the breeder (on his dime), so they could interview him. Then he had to pay $1,200 for the dog, and pay to get the dog back here. He also had to provide proof of income, pictures of his "facilites", etc.
> 
> I think it's easier to adopt children. . . Or buy them according to Kookafornia laws. :msp_sneaky:



In my county if you adopt an animal you have to sign a waiver giving up your 4th amendment rights and allow warrantless searches at any time by the County. All in the name of animal safety. The only way the animals can be made safer is to kill them. Oh yeah that already happens.


----------



## slowp (Feb 8, 2012)

Our county is pretty easy. I was expecting it to be difficult and I was expecting them to tell me it was too cruel to keep a cat out of the house. Nope. I just had to pay $40 for the Grapple Cat at the Home and Garden Show. They had tutored him and given him shots so it was worth it. He's earned it back.

The Used Dog was found in The Shopper for free. He was untutored.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 8, 2012)

2dogs said:


> In my county if you adopt an animal you have to sign a waiver giving up your 4th amendment rights and allow warrantless searches at any time by the County. All in the name of animal safety. The only way the animals can be made safer is to kill them. Oh yeah that already happens.



Bill, the more you post about it, the more I highly dislike your state.


----------



## slowp (Feb 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Bill, the more you post about it, the more I highly dislike your state.




There's different parts. The part I lived in, it was customary to reopen the grocery store at 2AM by driving your vehicle through the door. Or tossing a concrete block through the window also worked. Cigarettes and beer wait for nobody.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Bill, the more you post about it, the more I highly dislike your state.



Not to worry. It's getting worse.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 8, 2012)

Roma said:


> So the wife's old F150 has quite the heater core leak, went down to the mailbox today and the windshield got so steamed up I had to drive back up the hill with my head out the window. Spent the last half hour doing figure eights in the yard getting the Barsleaks to circulate. So far so good!



Did you have your passel of coonhounds bayin up a storm 
and your neighbors goin "whatndahayell zat motor machine doon goin roun in double zeros (8 is too high to count)"


----------



## paccity (Feb 8, 2012)

Roma said:


> So the wife's old F150 has quite the heater core leak, went down to the mailbox today and the windshield got so steamed up I had to drive back up the hill with my head out the window. Spent the last half hour doing figure eights in the yard getting the Barsleaks to circulate. So far so good!



bars leak. :eek2: what year ford? if it's 96 and older it's about 10 min's and about 20 buck's to change that thing. leaky heatercores in the winter suck.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 8, 2012)

Roma said:


> No dog, so I was flying solo on this one. Kind of had a short course, Baja truck thing going, it was pretty exciting



Nice, before you know it you'll have some snow ramps packed down and you'll be adding leaf springs of your list of stuff to snag from NAPA


----------



## Rounder (Feb 8, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Where's all the Montana and Idaho crew lately? Working? Big poker game? Jail?



Motel living, come home on Wednesday night for sanity's sake.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 8, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Chi-hua-huas were very...



Been watching Les Nessman re-runs again?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 8, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> Motel living, come home on Wednesday night for sanity's sake.



Yup, I know how that goes.

This thread really took off. I asked a simple question and got four pages of insults, sheep molestation jokes, weather reports, reports of wild snow driving, a geography lesson, my hard hat insulted, and some grumpy guy on the mid-coast of California who wouldn't be happy if we put goose down in his shorts.

Gotta love it.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 8, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Been watching Les Nessman re-runs again?



You and I are the only guys old enough to remember.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 8, 2012)

2dogs said:


> You and I are the only guys old enough to remember.



I think it's still on in re-runs.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 8, 2012)

BTW I'm the happiest guy you'll ever meet. Chicks dig me, guys want to be like me.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 8, 2012)

2dogs said:


> BTW I'm the happiest guy you'll ever meet. Chicks dig me, guys want to be like me.



Go Banana Slugs!


----------



## madhatte (Feb 8, 2012)

Roma said:


> '95! That's good to hear, I had visions of the whole dash board having to come out. Figured I'd give the snake oil a shot until I looked into it more.



My Ranger's a '98, and the dash had to come out. Pain in the ass.


----------



## paccity (Feb 8, 2012)

madhatte said:


> My Ranger's a '98, and the dash had to come out. Pain in the ass.



97 on the ranger and 150's was when they got stupid, 250's and up where good till 99. the older ones un hook heater hoses pull the glovebox door about 8 screws on the cover and bingo your there. the new ones are fun made alott of coin when they changed over. now on to your regular programing .


----------



## madhatte (Feb 8, 2012)

You can imagine how my blood boiled when I saw the steam on the windshield come October, and looked up the procedure and read that. I was all, "1997? SERIOUSLY???" Never seen such a stupid arrangement.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 8, 2012)

Is this the thread where I can find a good used sheep?


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 8, 2012)

bitzer said:


> Is this the thread where I can find a good used sheep?



Define good?


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 8, 2012)

This thread encompasses the reason I like to pass time here. Thanks folks.

An aussie once asked me, "why do the kiwi's herd their sheep toward the cliffs?"


----------



## rodeo (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep. Where and when?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 8, 2012)

bitzer said:


> Is this the thread where I can find a good used sheep?



Probably not. I hear they're not good after they're used. Or is that "ewesed"? I'm sorry, I couldn't pass that up. I figured I better use that pun before SlowP did.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 8, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I figured I better use that pun before SlowP did.



That one caused me physical pain.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 8, 2012)

madhatte said:


> That one caused me physical pain.



Probably not as bad as...oh, never mind. I'll quit with the sheep jokes. Anybody whose state elected Jerry Brown as Governor, twice, probably shouldn't make fun of other people's foibles.  But, damn, I love a good pun.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Define good?



Hmmm, I guess having all of its regular parts would suffice? Able to move under its own power sort of thing. 

I've got a couple of younger brothers that, well... Lets just say they won't really know the difference between a good one and a GOOD one.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 8, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Probably not as bad as...oh, never mind. I'll quit with the sheep jokes. Anybody whose state elected Jerry Brown as Governor, twice, probably shouldn't make fun of other people's foibles.  But, damn, I love a good pun.



The funniest part about this thread is that the bedtime story to the kids tonight was about sheep and bringing them in out of a snowstorm. The end of the book mentioned an ewe that was ready to lamb. That took me a minute or two to figure out. I believe there were mountains in the scenery and there was a windfall that took the power out to the house and barn. Damn good read actually. No one swung into action with a saw or anything though. They just #####ed about it.


----------



## paccity (Feb 8, 2012)

it must be winter, it seems that's when the best thread drifts happen . allways lookin forward to them too.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2012)

2dogs said:


> You and I are the only guys old enough to remember.



Make that three. How about the receptionist with the hooters?


----------



## Rounder (Feb 8, 2012)

rodeo said:


> Yep. Where and when?



Holy cats....still kicking are ya? Give me a ring one of these days.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Define good?



to hell with that, Define _USED_


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 9, 2012)

bitzer said:


> Is this the thread where I can find a good used sheep?



I think all their used sheep are baaaad.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, good old Governor Sunshine, that fruit rolled quite aways from the parent tree. Things aren't all bad up here, where they forget about us until we get swamped with seawater. Brown's Prison Realignment program effects us both in a bad way and in some good ways. The bad is the little jail will eventually fill up with meth maggots and parolees. The good thing is money, it dawned on Brown that some of the bucks he was savin' on the big houses, could be given back to the counties where it came from in the first place. It ain't like we are gonna buy a dozen new cruisers. Nope, but it will fill half a dozen staff vacancies.
Sorry to hear it is so dry down south (Alta Mexico) we are at 125% of normal for the calender year and at 75% for the season. Well, some of it needs burnt I'm sure.
Chihuahuas get a bad rap, over-breeding, inbreeding and what not produced a bunch of weak, genetically defective, hysterical little mutts Most people have the picture of yappy little rats that are an unreasonable substitute for cats. The truth is Chi's are really tiny dogs, but dogs none the less. They do all the things other dogs do. The only real flaw is they can be very stubborn, obstinate and defiant. I need to show Tucker who is the biggest dog in the house at least once a week, by snatching his little furry ass off the ground and talking close to his face, oh he hates that. They are smart, very alert, adaptable and fast on the feet, with a tendency to go feral rather quickly. A lost mushroom picker would get worn out, hamstrung and pulled down by a half dozen of the little bastards.


----------



## floyd (Feb 9, 2012)

Ginger works the same as Bar x. Smells better when it is sealing the mess.


----------

